# Name Ideas For A Small Horse "Business"



## trinabugg (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,
im wanting to start a small horse treat and accessory business but i cant think of any names if you have any ideas i would love to hear them.

if it helps the stuff that i would be selling is: custom polos, saddle and bridle charms, lunge lines, lead ropes, saddle pads, horse treats, and more


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Equine Sublime


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Hobby Horse


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hobby Horse is the name of a large western clothing supplier.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Horse charms
Charming Horse


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Business names can be tricky - I suggest coming up with a list that you like, and googling some of the top ones to see if anyone else has it. Don't be tempted to put the name "horse" in it because you think you should, either. 

A name should be catchy, short, and easy to remember. For instance, "Mulefeather" is the name of my copywriting business. My tag-line for the business is "Turning Work Into Wonder", and my logo is a mule outline with a wing coming off it's back. Mules to me are special animals, but their symbolism is rooted in hard work- something I wanted to carry over into my business.

Some ideas you can draw off of- 

*Where you live
*Your name/last name/pet's name
*A silly phrase or song
*A saying you like

You could do something like "Always More Tack", "Trina's Own Tack" or "Charmed Life Horse Supplies".


----------



## rainrider04 (Dec 5, 2014)

Couture Cloppers


----------



## trinabugg (Jul 8, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Horse charms
> Charming Horse


thanks i love the Charming Horse idea i think i might use that


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Hoof 'n it


----------

